# Your thoughts on these water test results



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys, just wondering if you could look at the photos and tell me how you read each one. API master kit. I know it's not the same as looking at them in person, but I can't really tell that any are above 0.0
Thanks!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

All read zero.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

noddy said:


> All read zero.


That's what I think, but how is that even possible? It's a 75 gallon, and has had 14 fish in it since 7/18 (all 1.5 -2"). Granted I added a lot of Tetra Safe Start to it, but I have never seen a reading over 0 on any of it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also read all zeros.

I would at least expect to see something above zero for the nitrate test as that would be normal in a cycled and stocked tank.

How big are the fish?

Have you done any water changes at all?

Have you done any filter cleaning at all? BTW, what are you using for filters?


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

I had all zeros for about a month maybe six weeks until my fish (started as juvies) got a little bigger. I had used some quick start before I added any fish. Now I see a bit of Nitrates before each water change (weekly) but it usually reads 0 afterwards.


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

You'll also know when the Nitrate starts increasing more rapidly when you start seeing the algae grow faster...but I wouldn't use that as an indicator...you could end up with levels that are too high.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Deeda said:


> I also read all zeros.
> 
> I would at least expect to see something above zero for the nitrate test as that would be normal in a cycled and stocked tank.
> 
> ...


2 clown loaches are about 3" each, the other 11 fish are 1.5-2" ( a sun cat, a little spotted cat that I forgot the name of, the rest are platties and tetras. All of which will be replaced with the cichlids when I get them, except for the two Loaches)

I have a Fluval FX4 and a Fluval C4.
I also have three approx. 6"tall java ferns.
No water changes yet. 
Used at least twice as much Tetra safe start than it said I needed.
I have the included bio media as well as Matrix. I'm also running Purigen instead of carbon in both filters.
I'm testing with API kit, and YES,I am shaking the **** out of the bottle. I shake it, beat it on the table, cuss it, you name it, lol.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Btw, I wrote "c-r-a-p" so I have no idea why it censored that as if I was cursing,


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks abynum1, it's very possible that what Fishgeek 2000 suggested is what you are experiencing since your fish are also rather small and not contributing a large bio-load in that tank size.

Sometimes the censor takes over for strange words. I remember posting about birch plywood and it censored that word (and still does) also. :lol: I needed to type b irch to avoid the censor.


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

How long has the tank been stocked?
The plants will augment the removal of Nitrates but won't take care of all of it.


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry nvm...I see where you posted the date you stocked them...it could still be early. I had 18-20 in my 100gal.


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

In fact I'd say it probably is still early.

Make sure you test frequently and watch for ammonia first...but honestly the first thing I saw was the Nitrate...like due to the fact that it was a slow progression so the bio mass was able to keep up with the load until they got bigger.


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry...one last comment...make sure that in addition to shaking the bottles and putting the right number of drops and doing the 1 and 2 (for the tests that require two parts) you also give it about 5 min to develop...the colors will darken with time.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

FishGeek2000 said:


> In fact I'd say it probably is still early.
> 
> Make sure you test frequently and watch for ammonia first...but honestly the first thing I saw was the Nitrate...like due to the fact that it was a slow progression so the bio mass was able to keep up with the load until they got bigger.


So if it never really goes up with these small fish, will it be ok to replace them with the 2" cichlids, and will the bio mass keep up with them as they grow? (since they will be the same basic size of the fish they are replacing.)
And yes I give the test plenty of time. That same bottle is still sitting there at the same exact color


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Sometimes the censor takes over for strange words. I remember posting about [email protected]#$ plywood and it censored that word (and still does) also. :lol: I needed to type b irch to avoid the censor.


 :lol:


----------



## FishGeek2000 (Jun 23, 2017)

abynum1 said:


> FishGeek2000 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact I'd say it probably is still early.
> ...


I'm not sure I understand the question. Once you start seeing movement on the Nitrates, then your tank will be cycled. There are other things that can impact the rate at which the ammonia-nitrite-nitrate cycle occurs. Nitrate is the terminal step in the cycle ( so i guess it isn't really a cycle) you only get rid of nitrate through plants and water changes, primarily water changes, unless you have a very heavily planted tank...but there are other 'things' you're getting rid of when you change the water.

Also, different types of fish give off different levels of ammonia so the load may increase with a different species that is otherwise the same size as an existing fish. The key takeaway here is that, right now, you have good numbers ;-)

Most members of the forum here will probably tell you that you should ensure your tank is cycled before you make any changes to the number and/or type of fish.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't make it clear. I'm asking 1) is it possible with my current stocking list and filtration that I may never see detectable nitrates?
2) If so, should I just go ahead and replace the fish with same size cichlids, and let the bio mass grow along with the bio load?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not remove the fish and cycle with ammonia?

You will eventually see nitrates but it can take longer than 2 weeks. But if you have only small fish, the beneficial bacteria will grow only to support small fish.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Why not remove the fish and cycle with ammonia?
> 
> You will eventually see nitrates but it can take longer than 2 weeks. But if you have only small fish, the beneficial bacteria will grow only to support small fish.


Right, but what I'm asking is, if I remove the small fish and replace them with equally sized/number of cichlids, and do regular water changes, will the beneficial bacteria grow along with them, so that I don't have any issues?
I really don't want to remove them now and do a ammonia cycle, because the clown loaches are already in there, and are just getting to the point where they are settled in and coming out of hiding during the day  Plus I wanted them well established in the tank before adding the more aggressive cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No.

The additional bioload will cause toxins in your tank and put your fish at risk.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> No.
> 
> The additional bioload will cause toxins in your tank and put your fish at risk.


But how will there be an additional bioload, if I am removing fish and replacing them with the same number of other fish that are the same size?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I understood you would remove small fish and add large (2" cichlid) fish.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I understood you would remove small fish and add large (2" cichlid) fish.


Ah, ok ,I see now. My estimates on size, I'm sure aren't exact. I wouldn't be replacing them w/ones that are much, if any, bigger than the ones that are in there now.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

If all the fish are close to the same size and the same number, it should be fine.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok I just did another test, and my Ammonia "looks" like it might be .25 (or whatever the next one is above 0) as it's got a slight green tint to it now. My Nitrites are definitely .25, easy to see that, but it's not purple enough to be the next one up. My nitrates still look 0.
So, I guess I'm progressing finally. I still haven't done a water change, should I? Fish have been in there 17 days now.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

abynum1 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > All read zero.
> ...


Because it hasn't started to cycle yet.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry, I'm trying to edit my post but can't.

If you don't remove the fish and cycle with ammonia, you will be using the fish to cycle the tank.
The fish will suffer if you do this.


----------

